# New to Kahrs need a IWB holster



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey all, I'm a XD40 owner that just picked up my first conceal-frienly P9. I absolutley love this thing, and was wondering what you all would suggest for an inside the waistband holster? I'd like a holster with the plastic clip that goes over the waist of the pant and tucks under the belt, rather than the leather loop. And also one that preferrably lets the gun ride pretty low with most of the slide concealed within the pant. Here's a link to one I found that I like the concealability of-
http://www.desantisholster.com/storefrontB2CWEB/itemdetail.do?action=prepare_detail&itm_id=5879&itm_index=0

Also, has anyone tried the 'Agrips' adhesive handle grip for this gun featured on the Kahr site? I'd like to hear any and all suggestions, Thanks!!

what do you all think of the gun? anything I should look out for, I just picked up this thing and am looking foreward to the break in honeymoon! Haven't put a round through yet, but she's tempting me:mrgreen:

P.S.- Its not easy trying to find one of these right now. Everyone in my area was back ordered on them, and I had to get a store to transfer one from one of their locations 2 states away!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, kind of a side question- I've been browsing the forum a little since posting my question, and have come across a few disgruntled Kahr owners. As I said, I have an XD40 compact, which I initially bought as a good all around, one gun to own. I love that gun and have only had about 500 rounds through, but not a single glich! For me, it's like a glock... but fits better in MY hand, shoots dead nuts on, and, unlike the glock, looks good. Its an awesome gun!

What are the reliability concerns with kahr? I read Brad's whole mykahrsucks page and the thread, and it kinda has me a little indifferent. I bought my P9 to carry, and if im in a situation, I wanna pull a gun that WILL shoot! On the other hand, alot of people have responded with praise for the Kahr, but I don't see this kind of dissatisfaction with a gun like the Springfield. Should I have bought a XD-9mm sub compact? I paid $600 for my Kahr, and I want to be able to count on it, every day! If i wanted to buy something to wonder about I would have picked up a Kel-Tec for a more 'wonder-if-it-works' price.

What are your thoughts? I know I'm saying all this w/o even getting any rounds through it, but its already got me a little concerned.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

My CW9 has been flawless. Only issues I had were one or two feed problems (stovepipes) when it was still new and stiff (first trip or two to the range). Ever since then, absolutely no problems.

Actually, I did have one more feed issue, but it was because my mag was not locked all the way in.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a CW9 and CW45 and both have been flawless. I also ordered the Don Hume IWB off the Kahr site and like it a lot. It does have a metal clip, not plastic and really stays in place well. Very reasonably priced, too.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I carry my CW9 in a Desantis Tuck This and it's great. I wish I had waiting for the new version of the holster (the clip has 2 screws now to keep the cant from changing) but it's still a great set up and completely concealed even on my smaller frame.

I've also put over 1K rounds through the CW9 and had very few feed problems (all in the fist 200 rounds). It beats up your wrist to shoot it for any duration but handles well considering the size.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i carry my keltec p-11 in a desantis tuck this made for the Kahr. I love the holster, but it is a high IWB and took some getting used to. always felt that with the short barrel the psitol was falling out. IT ISN"T. just a different feel and took some getting used to.


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish you would look these holsters up, IN ADDITION to stepping it up and getting the break in of the P9 over with.

Yes - http://www.brigadegunleather.com/m-11.html
Yes! - http://www.ttgunleather.com/catalog/i47.html
And Yes!! - http://www.miltsparks.com/VM-2.htm

They all have a retarded wait time, like 16-24 weeks, so I'm trying this guy out, he's in Florida and will work with you to make what you want, including the kydex clip/leather loop option and the rise of the holster. 2-3 week turn around, he has good reviews on other forums

http://www.littlebearholsters.com/welcome_and_about_us

BTW, the XD's pretty looks don't hold a candle to the Glock's reputation or it owning 65% of the L.E. contracts accross the US of A :smt022


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

....nothing personal about the glocks, i just don't like how unnatural the handle position in relationship to the slide feels for me. handle comes down at a wierd angle. I'm not a huge fan of how these guys say they can bury their several hundred dollar gun in all elements, run over it with a Mack truck, anchor it at the bottom of the ocean, and still empty a mag through it. Good for you, and how often again do you do that? I'd rather have a sig on the nightstand, than a glock burried in the back yard. 

I'll check out those links right now, Howie.


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

My Glock doesn't live on the nightstand :smt082
When Glock came out they were ragged on by everyone for having a polymer frame, now all the haters have fallen in line and followed suit. :smt022

Seriously though, i have been fishing before and fallen in the river with the gun on my hip, and hunting near cle elum and slipped in the loose dirt on some of those steep hills and soiled the unit, so some of those tests are valid

There is a reason all guns are compared to Glocks :anim_lol:
The old G21 is a poor example of how most Glocks feel

just trying to get you razzed, settle down


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

well it worked, I've shot other's besides Tyler's. They do shoot nice, I just don't like the feel. Ergonomics of the gun just isn't good for me. We'll have to go P9-ing soon.


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I really do like the XD's, and yes we should go unleash the P9 unit. When are you getting that thing??


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I just noticed my above reply seems to have landed in the wrong thread 

Since I'm "here," I'll second the suggestion for Milt Sparks. I have a Watch Six (the budget model of the VMII) on extended loan from a friend, and it's fantastic. I plan to get my own VM or W6 one of these days when I have some spare cash. 

I also have an inexpensive clip-on type DeSantis I bought when I bought the gun just to have something to carry in. It's actually not too bad, so long as your belt's pretty tight. Nowhere near the Sparks for comfort and long-term wear though.


----------

